# ccCommon ~~~~ HELP ME PLEASE!



## pnbbednarik (Jan 22, 2008)

I installed Norton 2008 Internet Security on my PC. After numerous times with them on tech support to fix the LiveUpdate, they finally got it right and now my computer has only one little problem, everytime that I open up Miscrosoft Word, Excel, Internet Explorer, I-Tunes, and many more programs, I keep getting a Windows Installer screen that also says trying to install ccCommon?

What is ccCommon and do I need this?

If I do need it, can you help?

Thanks!


----------



## Michael York (Nov 7, 2007)

Hi pnbbednarik,

This is Mike from the Norton Authorized Support Team replying to your post, and I'd be happy to help you resolve this problem. I'm not sure what you did to resolve your LiveUpdate issue, but this appears to be a problem related to your installation of Norton Internet Security and the Windows Installer shell it uses to install the application.

Can you please reply back to this thread with the specific error message that appears, as well as any other relevant information. This will allow me to provide you with the correct steps to resolve this issue.

Thank you,

Mike

Michael York
Norton Authorized Support Team
Symantec Corporation
http://service.symantec.com/priority


----------



## pnbbednarik (Jan 22, 2008)

Well the problem that I had with Norton's liveupdate is that it would always give me the error of LU1825 that it was corrupted. I talked to online support 4 times, and not resolved. I called and the technician fixed it by manually uninstalling LiveUpdate from the Windows folder and then re-installed it. Which fixed the LU1825 error for good, but now I get that protection updates are not up to date and then when it funs, it says that there are no updates. 

The error I get with ccCommon is just that Windows Installer is trying to Install ccCommon and then it asks me for the disk and I cancel. But it always tries to install ccCommon.

That is all that it is showing.

Thanks!
Betty


----------



## Michael York (Nov 7, 2007)

Hi pnbbednarik,

Thank you for the clarification. It appears that the fix that was supplied to you did not resolve the LiveUpdate issue completely. The LiveUpdate error 1825 points to a corrupt LiveUpdate file, which causes LiveUpdate to be unable to apply the updates to your installation.That is why it is telling you that the

Please click on the following link and carefully follow the instructions on the page. If your subscription status is up to date, then please start at step # 2.

Fix Corrupted LiveUpdate

Following the steps in the above referenced document will hopefully resolve the LiveUpdate issue, and install the latest program and definition updates, and also fix the "ccCommon" message you are receiving.

Please let me know if this resolves your issue.
Thanks,
Mike

Michael York
Norton Authorized Support Team
Symantec Corporation
http://service.symantec.com/priority


----------



## pnbbednarik (Jan 22, 2008)

I have tried this several times (like everytime I talked to Nortn Support) this makes the error with LU1825 come back everytime. So I would prefer to not to try this option. After they fixed the LU1825 (this is not an issue anymore) issue, that is when the ccCommon started again.

Thanks!
Betty


----------



## Michael York (Nov 7, 2007)

Hi Betty,

The ccCommon file is indeed related to the Microsoft Installer, which all applications use to install applications in Windows. It appears that the best course of action here is to make sure that Norton internet Security is installed correctly. Therefore, I am going to give you instructions on how to completely remove Norton Internet Security and perform a fresh, clean installation.

The first thing to do is to make sure that you have all of the Microsoft updates applied to your computer. Please run the Windows Update feature until it informs you that you have all of the latest patches applied.

1. Click on the following link to download and install the Norton Removal Tool, which will completely remove any Norton products you have installed on your computer. Please follow the instructions carefully.

Norton Removal Tool and Instructions

After you run this tool and are prompted to restart your computer, please repeat the process 1-2 more times to make sure that it has completely removed Norton products from your computer.

2. Make sure that your Internet connection is functioning properly, and then insert the CD and reinstall Norton Internet Security 2008. Towards the end of the installation, LiveUpdate will automatically run.

3. When the installation is complete, manually run LiveUpdate again in case there are further updates that are available. You can manually run LiveUpdate by doing the following:
Click "Start,"->"All Programs,"->"Norton Internet Security,"-> and then choose "Norton Internet Security."

4. In the left side of the window, click on "Run LiveUpdate."

5. After the LiveUpdate process has completed successfully, click the "OK" button to exit out of the LiveUpdate window. You should now be back in the main Norton Internet Security window.

6. The next step is to check the Scan settings. In the left pane of the window, click on "Options," and then choose "Norton Internet Security."

7. In the left pane of that window, click on "Real-Time protection," and then "Auto Protect." In the bottom of this window click on the "Page Defaults" button.

8. In the left pane, click "Manual Scanning." In the bottom of the window click on "Page Defaults" button, and then click "OK."

9. You should now see the main Norton internet Security window. In the left pane click "Scan Now."

After the scan has completed,(it could take some time depending on how many files are on your system) close the Norton Internet Security window and then try launching one of the applications that was previously bringing up the ccCommon dialog, and hopefully this time the application will launch correctly. If you still experience the same behavior after completeing the reinstall process, then the problem is related to Windows itself, and I would suggest that you contact Microsoft for a resolution.

Thank you,
Mike

Michael York
Norton Authorized Support Team
Symantec Corporation
http://service.symantec.com/priority


----------



## pnbbednarik (Jan 22, 2008)

I have tried all of this before. And then I was having problems with the Live Update everytime that I did those steps. 

I have Norton 2008 installed on another computer in the house and it works perfectly.

The issue is just with Norton's becuase if I unistall it, then the ccCommon does not pop up.

Can't I just install the ccCommon onto my pc? Or can I get it off the Norton CD so that it can run and not cause this problem for me?

Thanks!


----------



## pnbbednarik (Jan 22, 2008)

Mark,
I did what you told me to do in the reply(2 replies ago) and now I am having the same problem again with the LU1825 error. But the ccCommon error is gone? I am sorry but this is now the 6th time that I have run the unistaller and re-installed. There has to be a solution, if not then I might have to take this up with Norton corporate becuase this is starting to get ridiculous. I don't mean to take the frustration out on you.


----------



## Michael York (Nov 7, 2007)

Hi Betty,

I'm sorry that you are still experiencing this problem. I have escalated your issue and one of our support technicians will be in touch with you shortly.
Thank you,
Mike


----------



## 22emberlane (Aug 29, 2008)

I realize that this is an old thread but is there any resolution to the problem. I'm experiencing the same issue.


----------



## Michael York (Nov 7, 2007)

22emberlane said:


> I realize that this is an old thread but is there any resolution to the problem. I'm experiencing the same issue.


Hi 22emberlane,

This is Mike from the Norton Authorized Support Team.

The issue you are having can be due to a problem with your installation of Norton Internet Security or it can also be related to a problem with the Windows Installer package.

The first thing to try is to run the Windows CheckDisk utility 3-4 times on your computer.

Next, carefully follow the instructions in the following document to re-register a .dll file and to then uninstall and reinstall Norton Internet Security.

Although this document mentions only Norton AntiVirus, the solution is the same for Norton Internet Security.

Fix for Windows Installer Package error

Please let me know if this resolves the issue for you.

Thank you,
Mike


----------

